# Earaches



## katfish (Jan 11, 2010)

My kid and I both have one. Any good home cures? I think the sweet oil about has it whipped but I'm always looking for new ideas incase it happens again.


----------



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

Without addressing the underlying cause (infection, cold, inner ear or outer ear) to be specific, I will be general.

I use peroxide for inner ear complaints (when the knob is not painful). Have for 40 years, as needed.

Half a dropper full in the ear, let it bubble and then drain. Some find it dries out the skin and can cause dryness/itching. If so, discontinue.

NEVER EVER use Bacitracin in the ear. I understand it can dause deafness or other problems. 

A $1 bottle of peroxide is a must in my medical kit.

Just my experience without any medical qualifications. Posted for your reference and study.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Peroxide is great, I use it in my ears also. You shouldn't use alcohal, as it will dry everything out, but I am not a doctor. I also get alot of wax build up in my ears durring the winter months, when I start scuba diving in the spring the pressure changes on my estacian tubes push all the wax out and my ears feel much better.


----------

